# Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser



## Wollebre (13. April 2016)

wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## angler1996 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

ohne jetzt die Pläne abzugleichen, sind die nicht baugleich?
 äh bis auf Salt


----------



## Allroundtalent (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

zur Zalt Arc kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen. 
Die Black Arc habe ich 2 mal und fische Sie an der leichten und mittleren Spinnrute. Ich bin top zufrieden, sehr stabile und zuverlässige Rollen. Auch im Einsatz von Salzwasser und anschließender Spülung war alles tiptop. 
Von meiner Seite eine klare Weiterempfehlung. #6


----------



## Hänger06 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

Hallo Wollebre;

Für was würdest du sie den hauptsächlich einsetzen wollen....

Gruß


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

Sowohl als auch [emoji6] 

Black gab es freundlicherweise auch in 1000er/2000er Grösse

Bei der Zalt gefiel mir der EVA Knob
besser.

Die Zalt HD lassen wir mal aussen vor?

Ansonsten dürften sich beide Stärken-wie Schwächentechnisch nix schenken.

Wolle du Fuchs,das ausgerechnet Du diese Frage stellst..da kommt doch noch was?[emoji4]


----------



## Hänger06 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

Wie jetzt???

 war das eine Grätchen-Frage von Wolle?|supergri

Gruß

p.s. Die Black gefällt mit besser....:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*



Wollebre schrieb:


> *Zalt Arc - Black Arc Welche Rolle ist besser*
> wie ist eure Meinung?


Eindeutig die Black Arc wegen der Farbe und der leichten Möglichkeit sie ganz schwarz zu machen, der Bügel ist wirklich schwarz, Gehäuse und die sonst goldene Spulenkante.  Also nur wenige Dinge zu ändern bis Vollschwarz und ohne Blink-Blink. Bekommt man eine Rolle mit mehr Sex als eine Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion 

Außerdem laufen die Black erwiesenermaßen (6 Stück) schon jahrelang gut und hatten kaum die üblichen Neumangelschmierungsprobleme, das ist auch selten.

Gerade der Schnurfangbügel und die Spulenkante sind mit Heim-/Lackiermitteln kaum zu dunkeln und geben in Gold- oder Silberglanz perfekte Scheuchspiegel ab. 
Nachläufer und Inspektoren kommen überall auch am Boot vor.

Auf das Keramikschnurlaufröllchen der Zalt kann ich als Selberschmierer und -wechsler gut verzichten, 2-seitig gedichtes Kugellager ist richtig gut und geht einfach. 
Den blauen Schaumkurbelknauf finde ich für eine schwere Rolle auch vollkommen unpassend, mögen tue ich das Zeug in der Hand eh nicht.

In den Orginalzuständen macht die ZaltArc optisch mehr her, wenn man eine Mini-Saltiga präsentieren will oder muss. :q

Ansonsten bietet die Black mehr für die universelle Angelei auch in Bach und Pirsch und Boot auf kleinen Gewässern.

Schade dass Spro ihr bestes Pferd im Stall eingestellt hat. 



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wolle du Fuchs,das ausgerechnet Du diese Frage stellst..da kommt doch noch was?[emoji4]


#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???
> 
> war das eine Grätchen-Frage von Wolle?|supergri
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

Eindeutig die Zalt Arc. Weil sie einfach viel besser zu meiner, ebenfalls weißen, Savagegear Salt² passt! :m

Ans Innenleben habe ich bisher noch keinen Gedanken verschwendet, zumal mir ja auch der Vergleich zur Black Arc fehlt.


----------



## Lorenz (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Den blauen Schaumkurbelknauf finde ich für eine schwere Rolle auch vollkommen unpassend, mögen tue ich das Zeug in der Hand eh nicht.


Der Knauf der 755 passt :m


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

Die blauen Knäufe gibts nur bis zur 745er und da wären die dicken Gummieier wirklich übetrieben. Ich finde, dass die Blauen perfekt in der Hand liegen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*



> Schade dass Spro ihr bestes Pferd im Stall eingestellt hat.



Wohl zu langlebig für zu wenig Geld...

Die Applause zeigt auch schon gewisse Auslauftendenzen - vermutlich aus demselben Grund.


----------



## Wollebre (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

Will euch nicht länger auf die Folter spannen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

Wusst ichs doch[emoji4] 

DANKE für diesen super dokumentierten Vergleich [emoji106]


----------



## gambinho (14. April 2016)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Der Knauf der 755 passt :m


Passt der auch auf die Black arc?


----------



## Lorenz (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*



gambinho schrieb:


> Passt der auch auf die Black arc?


Ich schätze mal, dass die Kurbeln der 2000-5000 bzw. der 6000-8000 Größen kompatibel sind.


----------



## Bobster (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*

Wenn ich 'ne Rolle wär',
 'würd ich Dich heiraten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass die Kurbeln der 2000-5000 bzw. der 6000-8000 Größen kompatibel sind.


mußt noch 1000-2000 und 3000-5000 trennen, die kleinen haben eine kürzere 6-Kant Achse, die man aber leicht von 3000-5000 kürzer schleifen könnte.
Die 6-Kant Achsen sind dann zwischen den Ryobi/Spro u.a. Typen gleich.

Man muss meist die ganze Kurbel samt Knauf tauschen, sofern man oben nicht an eine Schraube kommt ("alte" Ryobi).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2016)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Will euch nicht länger auf die Folter spannen


Feine Aufstellung und Vergleich! #6

"Bei der Zalt Arc waren alle Teile trocken" (des Schnulaufröllchens)

Zeigt sehr deutlich, wie günstige Rollen in Tagesform und unterschiedlich und durchaus fehlerhaft montiert werden. Die Nacharbeiten mit Passscheiben oder umtauschen sind auch nicht gerade wenige. Alles Indizien dafür, dass es besser ist die Rolle erstmal richtig durchzuschauen und nachzubessern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Zalt Arc - Black Arc    Welche Rolle ist besser*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass die Kurbeln der 2000-5000 bzw. der 6000-8000 Größen kompatibel sind.


Jetzt nicht mehr so einfach, bisher war das so von Ecusima Excia Passion über Zauber Applause xy-Arc

Bei einigen neuen Modellen aus der Familie wie Ryobi TT Power wurde der 6 Kant durch einen Doppelgewindezapfen zum einschrauben ersetzt, und die passen nur noch in die zugehörigen Großräder. 

Man könnte aber die Großräder gleich mit tauschen


----------

